# Will this timer remote work with my Sony A55?



## moeburn (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm looking for an intervalometer timer remote for my Sony A55v, and I found this one on ebay: LCD Timer Intervalometer Remote Cord for Sony A100 A700 RM-S1AM Camera R8E9 | eBayIt doesn't claim to work with the A55, and there isn't any clearly discernible model name/number other than "Timer Remote S1", so its impossible to find anything on google about it other than more people selling it.  

But it does claim to use the same cord as the RM-S1AM official Sony remote uses, which according to Sony's official webpage, works with the A55.

I'm asking because its cheap.  Very cheap.  Only $15, and if you think it will work, then that's a steal compared to the prices they have here at Henry's.  I want to do time lapse photography on my A55, but even though it is a much better camera optically speaking than my old Dimage A1, it doesn't have the same time lapse software that the A1 has.  It doesn't have any time lapse functionality at all.

According to this guy: http://studiowhiz.com/2011/07/11/timer-remote-for-sony-a55-intervalometer/  he bought a similar intervalometer for $40 that only claimed to work with the a300 and a500, and it works fine with his a55 because it uses the same connector.  I think I'm in luck...


----------

